#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-18
<dscassel> Morning, all
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee
<genii-around> Interesting. My sister gave me some Canadian Tire money that looks pretty darn ancient.
<genii-around> A couple of them say on the back "British American Bank Note Company Limited, Ottawa"
<genii-around> According to http://corp.canadiantire.ca/EN/AboutUs/Pages/CanTireMoney.aspx most of them are from the 1962 series ( with the running tire on ) there is an early 70's 3-cent one, and a couple 1976 Olympic ones
<hypatia> genii-around: wow, that's awesome
<hypatia> and yeah, they are printed by the same printer as actual canadian money
<genii-around> hypatia: Guess I'll hang onto them a while :)
<dscassel> genii-around: It doesn't look like I'll be able to make and send off buttons in time for the release party.
<dscassel> genii-around: If you can msg me your address, tho, I can send you what I have left from the first batch.
<genii-around> dscassel: Ok
<genii-around> Still no one has sent me any cupcake recipes :(
<genii-around> I sent NOW Magazine an event listing but i don't see it on their online listings yet although it's been a while. Maybe i'll send another one this week, another one next week.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-19
<ball> hypatia!
<willwh> !!
<willwh> howdy ball :)
 * genii-around makes a Tim Horton's coffee run. Also TimBits.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-20
 * genii-around sippity-sips
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-21
 * genii-around sips
<dscassel> People came around handing out chocolate in the office.
<dscassel> But I can't have any. Stupid dietary restrictions. ;_;
<genii-around> I'm allowed to have chocolate!
<genii-around> There's other stuff I'm not supposed to touch though which is frustrating. Like salt and trans-fats.
 * genii-around pries the skin off his KFC and feeds it to the neighbour's dog
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-24
<Nonesthecool> so...  the keys on my laptop stop working after login, but works when administrative password prompts pop up.  I have no numberpad and everything in keyboard accessibility is normal
<Nonesthecool> what do?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-16
<Slype> Good evening..
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-17
<DarwinSu1vivor> hell Slype
<Slype> Yo, DarwinSu1vivor
<DarwinSu1vivor> s/hell/hello/ :(
<willwh> oi lads
<willwh> and lasses :)
<bregma> there are no women on the internet
<willwh> well that is a complete fallacy
<bregma> also, on the internet, nobody knows yo';re a dog
<s-fox> o/
<willwh> http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2012/04/how-microsoft-lobbied-against-true-open-standards-i/index.htm?cmpid=sbycombinatoranguyen
<willwh> pretty interesting read.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-20
<countzer> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-16
<BobJonkman1> Hi y'all: Just a reminder that the LoCo Council Meeting is in 1.5 hours in the #ubuntu-meeting channel...  If you're available, please pop in to support the ReApproval for Ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: Are you still unavailable for this?
<bregma> the time is nigh
<dscassel> The adventure continues!
<dscassel> Thanks for the help, bregma :)
<bregma> so, now we wait....
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<BobJonkman1> Hi dscassel bregma; I'm back now.
<BobJonkman1> What's this "bug" that was mentioned on #ubuntu-meeting?
<BobJonkman1> (and hi to SergioMeneses too - sorry 'bout that!)
<bregma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/1075848
<lubotu1> Error: ubuntu bug 1075848 not found
<BobJonkman1> ???
<bregma> it's a private bug, the bot does not have access
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, it is a private bug, that is the reason why lubotu1 can not find it
<BobJonkman1> OK, I'll log in and have a look
<SergioMeneses> btw, I'm working on it right now (that is the reason of my presence here)
<BobJonkman1> Thanx!
<BobJonkman1> Yes, I can see it now.
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, ;)
<asaun> anyone here in Sarnia, Ontario?
<dscassel> asaun: Don't think any of our usual regulars are fron Sarnia.
<dscassel> That I know of...
<dscassel> Closest are probably us in Waterloo.
<asaun> dscassel: okay thanks. Thinking of starting a LUG in the area
<asaun> cool thanks
<dscassel> You totally should!
<asaun> i would do a LoCo but Sarnia is small-ish so I think a general LUG would be better
<dscassel> If you want advice, I'd join the Ubuntu Canada mailing list and ask around. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> And KWLUG is friendly too. http://kwlug.org/
<dscassel> Ubuntu Canada is largely a subgroup of KWLUG.  You can be both!
<asaun> awesome. thanks for the tips!
<dscassel> Er, Ubuntu Waterloo, that is.
<dscassel> Ubuntu Canada is all us folks on the mailing list and IRC. :)
<asaun> cool
<asaun> take care
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-20
<dscassel> You know, I'm really liking 13.04...
<DJJeff> any Vancouver-ites ?
<DarwinSurvivor> About an hour out of Vancouver here
<DJJeff> sorry not close enough
<DJJeff> lol
<DJJeff> jk
<DJJeff> im Burnaby / New West myself
<DJJeff> wtf is Darwin anyways
<DarwinSurvivor> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Darwin
<DJJeff> good not apple darwin
<dscassel> DJJeff: the Vancouver LoCo doesn't go in for online stuff much.  A few drop in from time to time, but you can find them here: http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver/
<DJJeff> thats too bad that they dont
<DJJeff> I tried to attend a vancouver loco meetup a while back
<DarwinSurvivor> yeah, the vancouver guys tend to do regular face-to-face events instead. I've yet to make it to any unfortunately.
<DarwinSurvivor> They do have a fairly active meet-up page where they post all of their events if you are interrested
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-16
 * genii makes an extremely large pot of coffee
<Anarchy-X> Hello.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-17
<Seven_Six_Two> are loco teams receiving install media for 14.04? Have they already been sent?
<BobJonkman1> Seven_Six_Two:  Ubuntu-ca will be getting a pack of DVDs.
<BobJonkman1> But those DVDs won't be pressed until 14.04 is actually released, so it'll be a few weeks yet.
<BobJonkman1> If you're running an Ubuntu Hour or other kind of gathering then dscassel will ship you a pack of 10 DVDs
<Seven_Six_Two> none of the city locos will get them directly?
<BobJonkman1> Seven_Six_Two: No, Canonical only sends DVDs to the contact for the country LoCo. In this case that's dscassel
<BobJonkman1> Send him a message to ask for disks.  I might see him tonight, and I can forward your contact info.
<BobJonkman1> "Darcy Casselman" <dscassel@gmail.com>
<Guest25048> Hi Bob I assume you are the one planning the Virtual Release Party for ubuntu-ca. Could you tell me what is planned for the event? Thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> BobJonkman1, thanks for letting me know. I'll send him an email.
<BobJonkman1> Guest25048: Although I planned it, CrankyOldBugger +JeffSmith is running it.
<BobJonkman1> Anyone can join it, just let Jeff know so he can add you to the list of active participants.
<BobJonkman1> It's nice if you have a Webcam and mic so we can see each other and chat, but you can always use IRC for that too.
<BobJonkman1> There's a YouTube view-only session if you want to watch without putting yourself in the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlXJ1lgDTBM
<BobJonkman1> Virtual Release Party link on Google Plus: https://plus.google.com/events/cm9l4dh1ea8vhl5q0lp8cumbgq4
<BobJonkman1> And if you want to register for the event, whether you'll be on Video or only watching: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2782/detail/
<BobJonkman1> Registration is strictly optional, but it'll be nice to show good stats when Ubuntu-ca has to renew their LoCo status next year
<genii> Time to leave work and get to the cupcakes, etc :)
<genii> BobJonkman1: I'll connect back from Alio in a few hours
<BobJonkman1> genii: See you in the chat?
<BobJonkman1> Maybe later, then.
<BobJonkman1> :)
<belkinsa> Hey there, Cranky.
<Cranky> hey!
<belkinsa> Ready?
<Cranky> the google hangout is giving me grief, I hope to get it to behave shortly
<belkinsa> Eh, it's Google.  ;)
<Cranky> finally!!!
<belkinsa> Linky please!
<Cranky> once again, we are on the air!
<Cranky> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg
<Cranky> come one, come all!
<belkinsa> New features rock.
<Cranky> they do
<belkinsa> This is my second successful one.
<belkinsa> Both from you guys.
<belkinsa> What type of tea?
<belkinsa> Tomas: I have one a 2013 one
<belkinsa> For the Tomas: http://ubuntusense.com/2013/12/25/christmas-2013/
<belkinsa> Coming, jose?
<jose> belkinsa: read my  PM
<belkinsa> Cranky, jose needs you.
<Cranky> sorry i just saw that.. what's up Jose?
<belkinsa> Speaking of stickers: I found this neat one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/157542450/ubuntu-symbol-bumper-sticker-window?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=Ubuntu&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
<belkinsa> He is in a mess
<Cranky> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg
<belkinsa> [18:31] <jose> he's not responding to my PMs :(
<belkinsa> Cranky, ^^^
<belkinsa> Sigh.
<belkinsa> Cranky, [18:32] <jose> I want to make sure he agrees to be at ubuntuonair.com
<belkinsa> Cranky, [18:32] <jose> and also that he's good with people from around the world joining
<belkinsa> Cranky, [18:32] <jose> but I want to talk to him on PM about it
<Cranky> I like the window sticker..
<belkinsa> Sorry jose for this
<jose> np
<belkinsa> Cool.
<belkinsa> I have one for my car and for my laptop
<Cranky> what can I help you with, jose?
<jose> Cranky: can we talk on PM, please?
<belkinsa> Yeah, he is.
<belkinsa> But he is VERY nice.
<belkinsa> So, how many of you are there at the party?
<belkinsa> [18:36] <jose> working on getting it at ubuntuonair.com now!
<belkinsa> Look what is on the homepage of the http://ubuntuonair.com/
<belkinsa> jose, has the hangout up there for others to join from around the world!
<belkinsa> Sorry
<Cranky> so far there's 5 at the restaurant
<belkinsa> Will be back
<Cranky> yes, jose is gathering my minions for me!
<Cranky> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg
<belkinsa> Will be back in 5 minutes
<belkinsa> Dinner
<Cranky> enjoy!
<Seven_Six_Two> who is on cam? I've never met Bob, but I recognize him.
<Cranky> Bob is the bearded one
<Cranky> I am the large one
<Cranky> jose is to working ok?
<jose> Cranky: everything sounds good
<jose> Cranky: if you update ubuntuonair.com you should be there
<jose> refresh the page
<belkinsa> Back
<jose> why don't you guys chat about anything? :P
<belkinsa> Maybe you need to get in here
<belkinsa> Jono!
<belkinsa> '
<belkinsa> Give me a min
<belkinsa> What a group!
<BobJonkman1> Whoa! We're on UbuntuOnAir.com !
<belkinsa> We are!
<belkinsa> Cranky, you there?
<jose> BobJonkman: can you please contact Jeff and get him back online?
<jose> otherwise the hangout will end
<jose> same link
<Cranky> I live again!
<thomas_> Hooray!
<belkinsa> Woot.
<Cranky> can someone send me back that link to the hangou?
<jose> Cranky: you need to start another hangout as it passed more than 5m since you dropped
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg
<jose> belkinsa: old link won't work
<belkinsa> Ah
<Cranky> thanks!
<jose> Cranky: send me the youtube and hangout links via PM
<belkinsa> Too bad you guys can't have screen casting of what you are doing on your computers/
<jose> Cranky: already started the new hangout?
<belkinsa> Cranky, [19:13] <jose> can you please tell them to make a new one? I need it for ubuntuonair.com
<belkinsa> Cranky, ping.
<belkinsa> Cranky, status of the new Hangout that will be Live for the rest of us?
<Cranky> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg
<Cranky> sorry for the wait..
<belkinsa> It's cool
<belkinsa> That was the same link!
<belkinsa> [19:28] <jose> it's the exact same link
<Cranky> but it's working
<Cranky> i see people
<Cranky> i hear voices
<belkinsa> But you forgot us!
<Cranky> now the wifi dropped again..
<belkinsa> Well it was a wroth of a try
<Cranky> weird.  it says off air but i can see and hear you guys
<belkinsa> It means that it's not streaming ti the word
<Cranky> wow the wifi here is flaky
<belkinsa> thomas_, that would be better
<thomas_> cool
<belkinsa> But I think they are ignoring us
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-18
<Jebster69> can someone please send me to t
<Jebster69> the link to the video release party
<Jebster69> ??
<Jebster69> could some kind person please send me the link to the Ubuntu video release party?
<dscassel> Happy Trusty Day!
<BobJonkman> Is the Google Hangout link still https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg
<BobJonkman2> Hi again, Jebster69
<genii> Hey guys, is there a link to join the stream?
<genii> BobJonkman2, et al ^
<genii> BobJonkman: You there?
<frecel> helllo
<frecel> is the hangout still happening?
<BobJonkman> Hi: Anyone still partying?
<Seven_Six_Two> woot. If by partying, you mean "reading about abnormal child psychology", then yes. I'm living it up.
<BobJonkman> Yay for abnormal child psychology
<BobJonkman> Exams?
<Seven_Six_Two> yes. this one on tuesday. 4 days, 4 exams. This will be a busy weekend.
<Seven_Six_Two> first one on monday
<BobJonkman> Wow.
<BobJonkman> Where are you studying?
<Seven_Six_Two> western.
<Seven_Six_Two> comp sci and psych double major
<frecel> I'm partying with people at #ubuntu-release-party
<BobJonkman> Ah right, you're in London.
<BobJonkman> frecel: hang on, I'll pop in there too
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't know the guy who was arrested, but I'd give him a high-5 for being stupid.
<BobJonkman> Seven_Six_Two: You're talking of the CRA-Heartbleed guy?
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah. silly bastard.
<frecel> on a unrelated note, how active is the Canadian LoCo?
<Seven_Six_Two> him, not you  ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> frecel, on a scale of what?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'd say somewhat, approaching quite.
<frecel> rated from 0 to 10 where 0 is that it only exists as a page on wiki and 10 means weekly hangouts
<frecel> :D
<Seven_Six_Two> way to qualify!
<Seven_Six_Two> Bob can answer that better than I.
<frecel> I'm asking because I live in the middle of nowhere AB, and people here don't even know what Linux is
<frecel> would be nice to get to know some other Canadian Linux users
<BobJonkman> frecel: We have a monthly IRC meeting, I just got home from a combo Ubuntu Hour/ Release Party,
<BobJonkman> We (Ubuntu-ca) started a Virtual Release Party, and the LoCo Council picked up on it and put it on http://ubuntuonair.com
<BobJonkman> We were joined by some Canonical high mucky-mucks like Jono Bacon
<BobJonkman> There's a Release Party still going on in Toronto
<BobJonkman> We'll have another Release Party/Installfest in a few weeks when the DVDs arrive.
<BobJonkman> There's an active mailing list
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah, I saw that. Unfortunately my pc and internet connection are both low-grade, and OSAP won't spring for new hardware.
<frecel> I wish I knew earlier about this hangout
<BobJonkman> We've got a Google+ Group and a Facebook page.
<Seven_Six_Two> frecel, you can start your own lug!
<BobJonkman> So, maybe 8 out of 10 ?
<BobJonkman> frecel: Have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam
<BobJonkman> Start your own Ubuntu-ca chapter, maybe Ubuntu-ca-ab or Ubuntu-ca-calgary
<frecel> Seven_Six_Two: I think that would be officially the northermost lug in north america :D
<BobJonkman> You can set it up on Launchpad, create a mailing list, put a page on the Wiki
<frecel> Calgary is pretty far south :D
<frecel> Edmonton is south too
<Seven_Six_Two> frecel, where?
<Seven_Six_Two> lethbridge?
<BobJonkman> If you host an Ubuntu Hour and send pics to dscassel he'll send you a bunch of DVDs for the next one
<frecel> Grande Prairie
<Seven_Six_Two> oh you said north. is that near high prairie?
<frecel> The last bastion of civilisation north of Edmonton :D
<frecel> High Prairie and Slave Lake is pretty close
<BobJonkman> I'm on https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeTDYrpBDoWUa_IgLuAdwtPp53hmac8HjnAlNQQw3BVN6j7kg if anyone wants to join me
<BobJonkman> That's a Google+ Hangout-On-Air
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry frecel, there's alaska lug
#ubuntu-ca 2015-04-13
<genii> BobJonkman: Heh, I sent Sergio an invite to his RedHat email from my Ubuntu email, he gave me his personal one in the reply ( he will attend ). I wonder if the company email servers there flag stuff coming in from competitors
#ubuntu-ca 2016-04-20
<genii> The stoners must be celebrating. http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/philpott-un-marijuana-legislation-legalize-1.3544554
#ubuntu-ca 2016-04-21
<BobJonkman> On my way to Toronto!
#ubuntu-ca 2017-04-20
<ryanp> hello
#ubuntu-ca 2018-04-19
<Mathew> please  any one  ? I can not install 3rd party software  i need some remote dt help or?? some real good walk though online support....?
<diogenes_> Mathew, more specific
<genii> "3rd party software" is pretty vague. If it's some application you're installing from source, the usual place to put it is in /opt
<Mathew> get strange arror
<Mathew> and get referd to this command
<Mathew> apt-get install gdebi-core
<Mathew> running ub 17.xx
<Mathew> like for steam i did finaly get the lancher for install but it will not lanch
<Mathew> any one here
<Mathew> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Mathew> hit (Y) and term echos y for ever
<Mathew> hello
<Mathew> is there anybody out there
